# Girls and geeks....(Branched off from the thread on girls on TDF)



## AcceleratorX (Apr 22, 2012)

I was reading this thread a little:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/155836-tdf-female-users.html

and some of the stuff I found was....unnerving. Maybe it's because most of the users here are very young, but a few things I really want to clarify are listed below:

1) Yes, there are girls on the internet and on forums. They don't stick around for long mainly because they are slower at typing than us and it's more boring when you're taking longer to post a reply while the guys there can do it near-instantaneously (a little practice will solve that, though)

2) The comment on Amy Farrah Fowler was a little unnerving. I don't watch Big Bang Theory, but I've been through enough to know that personality matters 100 times more than looks. Comments like "eww" aren't in good taste, even as jokes (perhaps it's just me, but....)

3) I don't think that most girls really *hate* geeks. It's just that you can tell someone's a geek from one look, and geeks behave a little oddly at times (come on, do not deny!). Girls like a nice guy regardless of personality, but you must be able to hold a conversation - what use is talking about touch pads and the latest games when she cannot make head or tail of it? 

4) Gamer girls do exist, but like I said, they don't like fast paced games too much (mainly because of finger stress). For that reason you'd find a lot more girls in racers and roleplaying games than in something like COD4.

5) As for Vyom's post about laws......well, it's true to some extent but not if you choose your girlfriend carefully. Not all girls are just clamoring to get money out of you, that is just false.

6) Girls are not impatient as many of you may think. A lot of them are just insecure. Insecurity at young age is common for girls and I don't want to get into details but there are issues there that I will not discuss now.

Girls are very patient when they trust the guy.

An important thing is that, for girls: *Trust* is the number 1 priority in any relationship (friendship, love, etc.)
For guys, *getting the job done* (any job) takes priority (in general). Trust and other factors come after that.

I just wanted to clarify a few things for you guys because I've been noticing that every time one of these girl related threads come up, people really aren't doing them justice.

If a moderator feels right to close this thread, please do so, I have no objection. I just wanted to get my message across.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 22, 2012)

Location: 'The new world'
Guess its a nice place if all are like you 

Agree with everything.
But guess this thread should be closed anyways, before it gets all out of hand.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 22, 2012)

Your points are correct, but let's face the kids (mentally more like physically), the despos and the idiots here don't even have half a brain. No point of clarifying to them.
But right now this thread is fine. But I very well know it will eventually turn crap due to such people.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 22, 2012)

Great time pass topic to be discussed here.  
Seriously.. girls interested in gadgets are not impossible to find. I have so many friends who discuss gadgets with me. Surely, they are more excited abt the looks and raw performance, rather than whats the new tech involved, or pixels or how many cores are there in the GPU/CPU. They are "interested" in these stuff and definitely read forums like this one. They are afraid of posting cause... there seriously arent any girl posts here, and they are intimidated by all the tech discussion happening. Doesnt mean there arent any female audience of this forum. 
Anyways.. what i wanted to say is tht.. I'd be more than happy to have an intelligent smart and understanding gf like Amy Farrah Fowler. Call me crazy, but i like her character...


----------



## Anorion (Apr 22, 2012)

uh those rpg gamer girls are either 1) aunties or 2) kids and many of them are men too
isnt no girls on teh interwebs one of the rules?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 22, 2012)

*@MOD: we need a mod here to [CLOSE]*
so,that stuff dosen't get out of control


----------



## Anorion (Apr 22, 2012)

^yeah? why nothing wrong so far can think of about 10 worse threads... where people are going to town... sometimes one word at a time


----------



## Soumik (Apr 22, 2012)

I missed the point on girl gamers.. Seriously.. u guys need to watch the international gaming events. 
My company held a gaming tournament 2 years back.. and the winning team in CS had a couple (a boy-girl couple who are now engaged).
Girls can definitely be good in games. Not sure y u guys have such an impression. And am talking serious games here... The FB social games probably have a 75% female players base.


----------



## sarthak (Apr 22, 2012)

Girls hate geeks ??? 2 months into college a senior told me "Geeks get the chicks here"  But I didn't find it completely true.
And in school I did see some girl gamers from girls schools during IT fest playing CS. They didn't play well though.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 22, 2012)

didnt got a chance yesterday to express my feelings coz moderators had already closed the thread.Well IMO such type of threads are necessary makes u a human again brings emotions not like everytym posting problems i have this problem then this and so on.....life is not about computers only.There should be a sticky seperate forum for all this and i wanna ask what will u choose a girlfriend or a hightech gadget?i would always prefer gf..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 22, 2012)

good you opened this, i wanted to post in the last thread, but it got closed, let me ready my post now... am very lazy right now.
Its more about women in tech..


----------



## Sarath (Apr 22, 2012)

OK I have to put this through. Lets not stereotype girls. For all we know, many girls might share the exact same interests as a guy would, only that they are in a lot less, like very very less in number. 

The one's that are need not necessarily be wearing thick cylindrical glasses, wearing braces, be uber slow in typing and need not necessarily know less than a guy about everything. 

Also you wont see them on forums 'coz of the predatory behaviour prevalent in most forums. 

Also "girls don't like geeks" is a myth. I think that is not even a criteria they consider. 

This thread won't run long.


----------



## Faun (Apr 22, 2012)

inb4 lock.


----------



## R2K (Apr 22, 2012)

Calm down !! Sure....There are girl geeks out there.. 
But I don't understand why the hell did almost all of a sudden almost all the members got so upset about girl geeks. 
And I'm sure most of those comments posted on the other thread were not supposed to be taken seriously.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 22, 2012)

> will u choose a girlfriend or a hightech gadget?i would always prefer gf..


 ?

lol, what kind of comparision is that? 
a dumb electronic gadget vs a alive, breathing human?
I'd decided not to post here again, couldnt help myself when I saw that.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 22, 2012)

roflcopter!


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 22, 2012)

hmm...so if the analogy that's girls don't like geeks..ten 90% of us wouldn't have a GF


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 22, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> ?
> 
> lol, what kind of comparision is that?
> a dumb electronic gadget vs a alive, breathing human?
> I'd decided not to post here again, couldnt help myself when I saw that.



actually you didnt got my point some do actually will prefer to spend time on high end gadgets like ps3 or gaming pcs rather than to spend time with their gfs also i meant to say that these thread are necessary in tdf as they bring curiosity...



sumonpathak said:


> hmm...so if the analogy that's girls don't like geeks..ten 90% of us wouldn't have a GF



yup its really universal fact 
geekness is inversely proportional to having gf...


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 22, 2012)

How the hell did this thread become about gfs and love when all I wanted was to talk about the general attitude towards females on some of these threads? 

While I'm aware a lot of you want or already have girlfriends, we don't need to look at every member of the opposite sex like he or she is the next target to "woo" for becoming our partners.

This is odd....Come on guys, we don't want everyone talking about how "sexy" or "cool" a gal is and talk about gfs, there are enough threads about that.

I was thinking more along the lines of trying to bust some misconceptions about girls/women and clarify doubts about interaction between girls and geeks.

(as well as the "geek girl" concept)
(Wow, this almost seems like a primal hunt is going on.....joke  )


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 22, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> yup its really universal fact
> geekness is inversely proportional to having gf...



err.....no......
being geeky is not related to having someone in your life.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 22, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> yup its really universal fact
> geekness is inversely proportional to having gf...



Disagree. Inability to hold a meaningful conversation (outside the geeky things), shyness, a downright lack of guts, the view that gfs are things rather than respecting them for the person they are, a blatant belief that appearance is more important than personality and the desperateness for having one- they are far far more important.



pkkumarcool said:


> actually you didnt got my point some do actually will prefer to spend time on high end gadgets like ps3 or gaming pcs rather than to spend time with their gfs also i meant to say that these thread are necessary in tdf as they bring curiosity...



Considering that this is the chit chat section guess this is an okay thread but its fast getting out of hand..


----------



## Anorion (Apr 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]XrBoeMF4FYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rider (Apr 22, 2012)

Girls are her not because no other girls are here  they are like ants who move only where other ants move.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 22, 2012)

First of all many thanks to OP for opening this thread. I too would like to clarify a few things.



AcceleratorX said:


> 5) As for Vyom's post about laws......well, it's true to some extent but not if you choose your girlfriend carefully. Not all girls are just clamoring to get money out of you, that is just false.



Well, R2k reflects my thoughts which was in my mind while posting those laws! ...



R2K said:


> And I'm sure most of those comments posted on the other thread were not supposed to be taken seriously.



While those theories were true to many extent, it was more in line to be humorous. So, I apologize if it hurts anyone's sentiments.  

You on the other hand have explained the reasons very subtly and pretty much nailed it.

And to all those shouting to close down this thread, well, no offense, but you just ain't cut out to have a civilized discussion! :/


----------



## rider (Apr 22, 2012)

Anorion said:


> [YOUTUBE]XrBoeMF4FYs[/YOUTUBE]



Awesome girls. Hats off!! But none of 'em is Indian 



Vyom said:


> First of all many thanks to OP for opening this thread. I too would like to clarify a few things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those theories are totally rocking dude..!!


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2012)

Usually threads get locked when kids over here start to make facepalm worthy posts.

We know when to lock a thread and when to not.

Here's a small example:

"I went for a date and this is what happened...." "Need ideas! Going for a date" ---> good thread. We won't lock it. Instead, we will delete the lolwut posts. (like I have done in this thread)
"any girls in here?" "how to impress gals?" "I JUST GOT DUMPED" + a lol post ---> followed by "weird" posts ---> Lock. Can't bother with clean up.

Few people over here can't figure out the difference between comments made in jest.
Example of a report:


			
				Report said:
			
		

> harrashment ,use of double meaning words...






AcceleratorX said:


> I was reading this thread a little:
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/155836-tdf-female-users.html
> 
> ...


Nice post. 



AcceleratorX said:


> I just wanted to clarify a few things for you guys *because I've been noticing that every time one of these girl related threads come up, people really aren't doing them justice.*


Pretty much the reason why we choose to lock those threads.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow, you know...I mean it really is stupid how young people behave when anything related to female gender comes up.
Really, the theorys and facts might be ostensible, but its like why are we even having this conversation.
I am like, female TDF user...ok, so?
Gamer girl, girl intrested in tech stuff...meh.
Why does it become such a big deal to have girls around places like this?
Firstly, we are no one to set boundaries about what a girl should or shouldn't do. Secondly, even if they are, why does it has become an enthralling subject. People queuing up to stare and comment. Its pathetic, really..
.
Upon that, the guy (rider) with the ant theory, dude, thats lame. Stop stereotyping girls into categories like that.
.
And my opinion for the geeks and love life theory for any tech lover out there, blaming girl kind for not liking geeks. Try not to spit food at her face next time when you talk during dinner, or maybe more of holding the door open for the lady instead of "cover me, i'm going in" sort of things.
What i mean to say here is that as long as you are/try/pretend to be a normal human being, your insane, to-the-point-of-mental-instability love for the tech is not going to influence your love life at all. Period. So you might aswell stop blaming entire female kind for this.
.
For the OP, i appreciate your initiative buddy. But the things bout slow typing and finger stress is really not right.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 23, 2012)

toad_frog09 said:
			
		

> For the OP, i appreciate your initiative buddy. But the things bout slow typing and finger stress is really not right.



Those are just my personal theories and based on observations (hell, my own fingers hurt if I play shooters for hours on end because of all the button crunching - mouse button 4 for grenades! Another for medpacks, etc.)

if it causes strain in my hands, would it not cause strain in women who are known to be more receptive to pain than men? It's somewhat logical if you think of it that way.....

I mean, I'm not going to tell someone that my hands hurt playing shooters. I'll instead say I'm not a big fan of shooters. See? 

As for slow typing, well, it's not strictly true, I agree. But I did say practice will solve that (and let's put it this way: The first few times you do something, you're going to take longer to do it. That includes making posts on a forum)

<That being said, all of the above things are generalizations and are probably not applicable to everyone>


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2012)

Well,Some Specific girls clarify boys as Geeks.
There are very few girl Geeks.I have seen some 2 girls in Cybers there pros In DOTA.
And Many girl gamers are found in flash game sites.They are really good in it.
But,Some girls.Get mad when a boy talks about tech.Even some boys dont like geeks.
Like Me and My friend were discussing about which alienware is good.A boy told were soo big Nerds.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 23, 2012)

Pretty weird to see gamer girls on the roll eh..


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2012)

toad_frog09 said:


> Wow, you know...I mean it really is stupid how young people behave when anything related to female gender comes up.
> Really, the theorys and facts might be ostensible, but its like why are we even having this conversation.
> I am like, female TDF user...ok, so?
> Gamer girl, girl intrested in tech stuff...meh.
> ...



+1. Exactly Be yourself.Don't try to pretend your not how you are.Then they will feel weird about you.And if they ask you You have changed.Please dont say you googled it.Say is natural



montsa007 said:


> Pretty weird to see gamer girls on the roll eh..



Nop.There are quite a few.There are many many girls who game on social Games(in fb)


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2012)

Its pretty genetic. Just like there is say, one effeminate man per 1000 men (rough estimate), similarly, there is one girl with masculine qualities per 1000 women (again, rough estimate). So, its not surprising that such girls show a tendency to deviate from normal girl-like behaviour towards more male dominated arenas. I can explain in more detail, but I think I've made my point.


----------



## ico (Apr 23, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Its pretty genetic. Just like there is say, one effeminate men per 1000 men (rough estimate), similarly, *there is one girl with masculine qualities per 1000 women (again, rough estimate).* So, its not surprising that such girls show a tendency to deviate from normal girl-like behaviour towards more male dominated arenas. I can explain in more detail, but I think I've made my point.


*i.imgur.com/vW5dc.png


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2012)

Of course, degree of masculinity may vary.


----------



## Arrow-> (Apr 23, 2012)

toad_frog09 said:


> Wow, you know...I mean it really is stupid how young people behave when anything related to female gender comes up.
> Really, the theorys and facts might be ostensible, but its like why are we even having this conversation.
> I am like, female TDF user...ok, so?
> Gamer girl, girl intrested in tech stuff...meh.
> ...


your avatar is funny.


----------



## rider (Apr 23, 2012)

toad_frog09 said:


> .
> Upon that, the guy (rider) with the ant theory, dude, thats lame. Stop stereotyping girls into categories like that.



Sorry, but I'm not stereotyping girls. I support girls like you, its just the general fact, that generally girls do what other girls doing, exceptions always exists. Hope you agree. And Sorry for that if it hurts you, forgive me.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't have the animation which says these words...

So I've to type this,

: Die useless thread die :


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2012)

My all characters in skyrim and Fallout are opposite ones with maximum strength. Looks cool when a slender body beats the **** out of gigantic mammoth with bare hands.

And brawny muscular males as stealth characters.


----------



## rider (Apr 23, 2012)

Faun said:


> My all characters in skyrim and Fallout are opposite ones with maximum strength. Looks cool when a slender body beats the **** out of gigantic mammoth with bare hands.
> 
> And brawny muscular males as stealth characters.



yea! mine too


----------



## Arrow-> (Apr 23, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> I don't have the animation which says these words...
> 
> So I've to type this,
> 
> : Die useless thread die :



I support you.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 23, 2012)

ico said:


> *i.imgur.com/vW5dc.png



That cartoon, was awesome btw.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 23, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> That cartoon, was awesome btw.



offtopic-
that cartoon is aku a demon from "samurai jack" which used to air on CN


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, I mostly agree.... except girl gamers don't limit them to racing or rpg.
For example, I regularly play cod:mw2 with some of my batchmates... and guess what, two of them are girls! Yes, girls, and they are also pretty good at it.


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2012)

toad_frog09 said:


> .......................
> *Try not to spit food at her face next time when you talk during dinner*, or maybe more of holding the door open for the lady instead of "cover me, i'm going in" sort of things.
> ..........



Oh god, wut ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 23, 2012)

ico said:


> *i.imgur.com/vW5dc.png



My reaction was the same.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 23, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Your points are correct, but let's face the kids (mentally more like physically), the despos and the idiots here don't even have half a brain. No point of clarifying to them.
> But right now this thread is fine. But I very well know it will eventually turn crap due to such people.



Zis.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Apr 24, 2012)

Faun said:


> Oh god, wut ?



.
.
Well, its all what I presume geeks do on their first dates.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 24, 2012)

^
Thats just bad manners. Nothing to do with geekness.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 24, 2012)

toad_frog09 said:


> .
> .
> Well, its all what I presume geeks do on their first dates.



Looking at your avatar I presume you are gay.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 24, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Looking at your avatar I presume you are gay.



...or David Hasselhoff.


----------



## Krow (Apr 25, 2012)

As we all knew, this thread has been crapped. Get a life thread crappers. Introspection is needed.


----------

